# Perth Girls - Mac Clearance Sale 30th May



## boudoirblonde (May 29, 2009)

Ok girlies!

I found a flyer at uni advertising a "MAC Cosmetics Clearance Sale". I have absolutely NO IDEA if it is legitimate or not!

But I thought I'd share the info with you guys anyway!

Its Saturday 30th May 10am-4pm
It says 50%-90% off RRP
CASH ONLY

The address is in Bentley (south of the river), and there is a phone number too, if you PM me I'll pass on those details 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 (not sure if its quite right to advertise the address & phone number to be searchable on google!)


----------



## Brie (May 29, 2009)

oh damn you, your making me sad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



lol


----------



## nichollecaren (May 29, 2009)

so jealous


----------



## panda0410 (May 29, 2009)

This doesnt sound remotely legit... but it would definitely be worth a look!! If I was in perth I'd mosey on over for a peek


----------



## rockin26 (May 29, 2009)

That can't be real, can it??


----------



## simplyenchantin (May 29, 2009)

It'd be fantastic if it was real.. unless it was like the EL outlet and had crappy stock hahah


----------



## sambibabe (May 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *panda0410* 

 
_This doesnt sound remotely legit... but it would definitely be worth a look!! If I was in perth I'd mosey on over for a peek 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I agree. Did you guys read about Cosco thread in the general chat? People bought cheap shadows and didn't realise they were fake until they were depotted. Sounds too good to be true... or genuine lol


----------



## boudoirblonde (May 30, 2009)

OMG! It was ALL genuine MAC!
A lot of stuff is labelled "sample" but, its ALL real!
I got SOO much stuff


----------



## panda0410 (May 30, 2009)

Labelled sample? Doesnt sound like something that any official MAC sale would have... I'd like to see some of the items, wondering if a company employee was liquidating personal and training stock or if some of those fake sample labelled items from ebay found their way here.....


----------



## simplyenchantin (May 30, 2009)

If it was advertised at a university I sincerely doubt it was an "official" MAC sale.. sounds like it definitely was someone selling their own stuff or stuff off the back of a truck etc.


----------



## boudoirblonde (May 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *panda0410* 

 
_Labelled sample? Doesnt sound like something that any official MAC sale would have... I'd like to see some of the items, wondering if *a company employee was liquidating personal and training stock* or if some of those fake sample labelled items from ebay found their way here....._

 
Yep it was.  She gave me her business card
Will post a pic in the haulage thread


----------



## NeSs_a_mon (Jun 2, 2009)

OMG i can't beleive i missed this thread...Noooooooooooooooo!!!! Did she mention if she would be doing something like this again as i would totally go!


----------

